# One of Bonnie's Angels



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Bonnie just sent me this new picture of Sprout and said that I could share it. Iris -- this one is especially for you. :chili::chili:

IMHO, Sprout just keeps getting cuter and cuter. :wub::wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love his new hair cut. He's such a cute little dude. :wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Sprout..........he is adorable. Look at those big eyes!! Love him~~~~:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

I'm completely in love with Sprout!! :wub:


----------



## missiek (Jan 2, 2010)

Oh what a little cutie! And oh my he's got some BIG eyes!


----------



## donnanj (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh how freakin cute!


----------



## joanastancu (Aug 11, 2010)

He is sooo cute!I love his big eyes!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh, he's so adorable!!! :wub::wub::wub: Love his look. Are you getting him?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

He's a cutie! Did I miss something? What is his story ??


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

No -- Bonnie will not be giving him up. But I do think he's adorable. I would love to have him, but no, he's one of Bonnie's favorites. (Mine too!!!)


----------



## waggybaby (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks Lynn!!!

Boy that Sprout is adorable. :wub::wub::wub:
He looks so tiny. He even looks to small to be a Daddy. 

Eventually I will get some new photos of my angel and share them with you too!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

What a really cute name for an extremely cut pup!!:wub:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Those are some big eyes there...wow, what a cutie!:wub::wub:


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

Oh, that's funny. I took that picture of Sprout when I was at Bonnie's and emailed it to her. Here's one more picture I took. I posted these on another thread, but I don't think many people saw them.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Sprout is such a cutie!:wub: I'll get to see him when i go pick up Zippy on the 9th!


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Be still my heart! What a cutie.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Awwwwh Kat melts, looking at this face <3


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Cute x


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Sprout is so adorable with those big eyes! I can see why Bonnie can't give him up.:wub:


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

He's such a tiny Cutie Potatoe! I also love his big expressive eyes!

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What's Sprout's story? Everyone keeps posting pictures of him, but I guess I missed the background!

How old is he? Is Bonnie keeping him to show?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Marj -- he's just one very cute pup. He's small, so I don't believe that Bonnie will be showing him. I think he's about 2 now. About a year or so ago, his picture was shown in one of the Bonnie's Angels threads and everyone here fell in love with him. I believe that several members contacted Bonnie about buying him, but he's one of her "keepers". I think we first met Sprout in this thread (post #36):

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/96854-angel-maltese-4.html

Nothing unusual about his story except that so many of our members have fallen in love with him.  I think that when we talk to Bonnie, a number of us always ask about Sprout. And now I hear that he may soon be a Daddy. I can't wait to see his puppies because he's such a cute little guy.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Aww, what a cute little face he has! None of us would ever get any work done with that face staring up at us!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Marj -- he's just one very cute pup. He's small, so I don't believe that Bonnie will be showing him. I think he's about 2 now. About a year or so ago, his picture was shown in one of the Bonnie's Angels threads and everyone here fell in love with him. I believe that several members contacted Bonnie about buying him, but he's one of her "keepers". I think we first met Sprout in this thread (post #36):
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/56-breeders/96854-angel-maltese-4.html
> 
> Nothing unusual about his story except that so many of our members have fallen in love with him.  I think that when we talk to Bonnie, a number of us always ask about Sprout. And now I hear that he may soon be a Daddy. I can't wait to see his puppies because he's such a cute little guy.


Thanks! I felt out of the loop!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh I love that little face! I love his name Sproat too, it's perfect. I think I remember Lucy posting a picture of Sproat when she went to pick up her Breeze. I could be wrong, I was once before. 
Thanks for posting that sweet boy's face Lynn.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Sprout not only has a gorgeous baby doll face, he has such a sweet personality. 

He is one of those Maltese that just stands on his hind legs trying to kiss you and get in your lap. He gets so excited by anyone coming close to him, he stands on his hind paws, dances around, and kisses the air looking at your face. it is utterly hilarious. This is my favorite thing ever. 

Sprout is not a first-time daddy, btw. Bonnie says he is perfect in every way conformation-wise, except he is too small to be shown. And of course, Sprout is totally head over heels in love with Bonnie. So they will never separate.


----------



## MaxnMinnie (Aug 5, 2010)

he's such a cutie ... those eyes are humungo compared to his teeny face !


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

how big is Sprout? he has gorgeous eyes!


----------



## jpupart (Jul 19, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> how big is Sprout? he has gorgeous eyes!


I think Bonnie told me he was about 3 and 3/4 pounds


----------

